
Tiles to Curves: Fun with Voronoi Graphs - worldsayshi
https://www.gamedev.net/articles/programming/general-and-gameplay-programming/tiles-to-curves-fun-with-voronoi-graphs-part-1-r5150/
======
dahart
> I like to think we did a pretty good job at hiding the tiles

I agree, this is a good job and cool to see in a game! There are some
ShaderToy shaders that employ this technique, but I haven’t really seen it in
a tiled game before or on authored content, and the effect really works
nicely.

> near artificial structures (such as the ruined walls below) you want the
> edges to be straighter

The local control is very cool. If the devs are here, did you have to do
anything to prevent randomized voronoi bushes from poking through straight
walls?

~~~
JoshTriplett
For that matter, when tiles have properties like "passable" or "impassable",
does this method prevent holes in intended barriers?

------
morazow
This is very interesting!

Recently, my colleagues used Voronoi graphs to show how each player controls
the field during a football (soccer) game [0].

[0]: [https://www.exasol.com/en/blog/controlling-space-in-
football...](https://www.exasol.com/en/blog/controlling-space-in-football/)

------
JoshTriplett
This looks incredible! Fun mix of hand-designed levels with procedural
graphics to reduce the amount of work needed to make something look good.

------
rurban
part 2 of the blog article: [https://www.ludomotion.com/blogs/generating-
world-maps/index...](https://www.ludomotion.com/blogs/generating-world-
maps/index.html)

------
ulucs
An idea: In a trail path, it makes little sense to have "corners" along the
curves. Constraining the naturally-occuring (as in naked ground vs grass)
borders to be differentiable might help them blend in in the environment.

------
abhinuvpitale
Extremely interesting, I hope somebody uses this to up sample or create
artificial structures for the NES games!

------
dgreensp
Wow, great results with that technique!

